# .mkv & h264/x264 une question de codec..



## bigkamir (30 Mars 2010)

Bonjour voila j'aimerais savoir si ces fichier sont bel et bien lu par l'apple tv car je pense investir et je compte sur vos lumières pour me renseigner...

M'étant déjà fais avoir avec un DD multimédia top moumoute de l'époque le "houston fg-900hd" qui sois disant pouvait lire les codec full hd mkv/h264 et qu'en fin de compte ne lisait qu'un film sur trois... Je ne voudrais pas que cela recommence.

Bref étant un amoureux d'apple et ayant besoin d'un nouveau disque dur multimédia a brancher sur ma tv mon choix se porterai sur l'apple tv 

voici donc deux ou trois questions que je me pose

1: Lis t'il vraiment le H264/X264 a chaque fois? je veut dire imaginons que sur mon imac j'ai un fichier H264 qui est encoder comme cela:

SIZE............: 7.31 Go
CONTAINER.......: MKV
FRAMERATE.......: 23.976
CODEC...........: x264 [2PASS, L4.1]
BITRATE.........: ~ 6300 Kbps
RESOLUTION......: 1280x720
AUDIO...........: English DTS 5.1 @ 1.5Mbps

2: lis t'il les blue ray? imaginons que j'ai un blue ray complet  d'une 30aine de GO sur le disque dur de mon imac j'entend par la  le liras t'il les menus bonus etc?

3:lis t'il les DVD je veut dire pareil que la deuxième  question si j'ai un DVD sur le disque dur de  mon imac (fichier AUDIO et VIDEO TS) le liras t'il avec menus bonus, choix de langue etc...

4: supporte il les fichiers sous-titres?

a dire vrai j'hésite entre l'apple tv et ce modèle ci: 

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...timedia-Pop-Corn-A110-Prise-en-charge-MKV.htm

sachant que c'est surtout pour lire du blue ray rip etc 

Merci d'avoir eu la patience de me lire et j'espère que vous pourrez m'aidez....


----------



## stremer (30 Mars 2010)

salut
chez moi ça "marche" en ajoutant atvflash, mais par contre je n'ai pas encore réussi a avoir de la fluidité,
en effet beaucoup de saccades des que je visionne du hd 720 ou 1080. les films étant stockés dans le dd de l'atv, et le son en optique.
donc méfiance  et bien te renseigner.


----------



## monster084 (19 Avril 2010)

saccade ? donc en résumé sa ne marche pas ?


----------



## fpoil (21 Avril 2010)

Sans carte broadcom crystal (voir autres posts dans la section) et avec  atvflash (ou solution gratuite, voir google) : 

- pas de 1080p
- 720 p : cela dépend du bitrate
- dump blueray : euh avec la structure complète je ne pense pas (à moins  d'y aller franco dans la bidouille), en .mkv : oui mais toujours les  mêmes contraintes visées précédemment
- DVD : en natif je ne sais plus mais avec xmbc pas de soucis
- sous titres : même réponse que précédemment

Enfin même sur une ATV hackée et si on reste sur l'os natif (cad pas  d'installation de linux) sortie uniquement en 720p (bridage d'Apple...  personne n'a encore trouvé la solution pour sortir plus haut)

J'ai une ATV hackée - atvflash - broadcom crystal : fonctionne très bien  branchée sur un plasma

Ai aussi un nettop asrock ion sous linux/xbmc branché sur un projo ptax  200 : mieux car 1080p/24 donc fluidité parfaite des fichiers HD


----------

